# Who ever loved...



## sunshine (Jan 19, 2011)

Μήηπως έχει κανείς το "Όπως σας Αρέσει" του Σαίξπηρ;

Θέλω να βρω πώς έχει μεταφραστεί η φράση της Φοίβης:
'Who ever loved that loved not at first sight?'

(Πράξη ΙΙΙ, σκηνή 5, στίχος 82)

Ευχαριστώ.


----------



## nickel (Jan 19, 2011)

Μετάφραση του Ε. Μπελιέ:
Ο μόνος έρωτας είν’ ο κεραυνοβόλος.

Μετάφραση Β. Ρώτα («Όπως αγαπάτε»):
Δεν είν’ αγάπη, αν δεν είν’ απ’ την πρώτη τη ματιά.

Ο Σέξπιρ το αναφέρει μέσα σε εισαγωγικά, σαν τίτλο του ποιήματος του Μάρλοου.


----------



## sunshine (Jan 19, 2011)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ! (Σήμερα έχω πιάσει τον Σέξπιρ -ή Σαίξπηρ, πρέπει να αποφασίσω πώς θα τον γράφω...)
Νομίζω ότι θα προτιμήσω την πρώτη μετάφραση, γιατί έχω ήδη γράψει τον τίτλο "Όπως σας αρέσει".
Εσείς ποιον τίτλο προτιμάτε;


----------



## nickel (Jan 19, 2011)

Προτιμώ το _Όπως αγαπάτε_ για εντελώς προσωπικούς και όχι γλωσσολογικούς ή μεταφραστικούς λόγους. Βέβαια, δεν είσαι υποχρεωμένη να ακολουθήσεις κάποια μεταφραστική παράδοση, ούτε καν στον τίτλο, πολύ λιγότερο στην απόδοση κάποιου αποσπάσματος. Δεν θα έπρεπε να σε απασχολήσει πώς ταιριάζει η φράση στον Μάρλοου; Και επίσης δεν έχεις καμιά υποχρέωση στη γραφή _Σαίξπηρ_ — έδειξα πώς γραφόταν στην αρχή του 20ού αιώνα: _Σακεσπείρος_!


----------



## nickel (Jan 19, 2011)

Δες, ας πούμε, μια τρίτη εκδοχή:
_Υπάρχει έρωτας που να μην είναι απ’ την πρώτη τη ματιά;_

Τι αλλαγές έχει: κρατάει τη (ρητορική, έστω) ερώτηση και γυρνάει τη δίσημη _αγάπη_ σε _έρωτα_. Δεν έχει τη συντομία του πρώτου, που μπορεί να είναι απαραίτητη κάπου. Εκείνο πάλι θα μπορούσε να γίνει ερώτηση: _Υπάρχει έρωτας που δεν είν’ κεραυνοβόλος;_


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 19, 2011)

nickel said:


> Δεν έχει τη συντομία του πρώτου, που μπορεί να είναι απαραίτητη κάπου. Εκείνο πάλι θα μπορούσε να γίνει ερώτηση: _Υπάρχει έρωτας που δεν είν’ κεραυνοβόλος;_


Κι ακόμη πιο λακωνικά: _Ποιος έρωτας δεν είν' κεραυνοβόλος;_


----------



## sarant (Jan 19, 2011)

Πάντως, εγώ προτιμώ σαφώς την απόδοση του Ρώτα


----------



## sunshine (Jan 19, 2011)

Πολύ καλές οι προτάσεις σας!
Προτιμώ τον έρωτα από την αγάπη και θα ήθελα να κρατήσω τη ρητορική ερώτηση.


----------



## newtonian (Jan 19, 2011)

Η παλαιότατη μορφή του ονόματος του Σαίξπηρ στα ελληνικά δεν είναι _Σακεσπείρος_ αλλά _Εγχέσπαλος_ (!!!) Είναι μετάφραση των δύο συνθετικών του ονόματος "έγχος" ("spear") και "πάλλω" ("shake")! Το είχα διαβάσει σε άρθρο του ιστορικού του θεάτρου Γιάννη Σιδέρη, σε τεύχος του περιοδικού "Θέατρο", αν δεν κάνω λάθος. Αν μπορεί κανείς ας το ψάξει. Όποιου του αρέσει, ας το επαναφέρει.


----------



## sarant (Jan 19, 2011)

Ότι ο Σέξπιρ είχε αποδοθεί Εγχέσπαλος το έχω ακούσει κι εγώ (το έγραψε κάποιος στο ιστολόγιό μου) αλλά δεν ξέρω αν αληθεύει. Λέξη εγχέσπαλος υπάρχει και είναι ομηρική και σημαίνει πράγματι αυτόν που πάλλει το έγχος (τη λόγχη), άρα τον μαχητή.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 19, 2011)

Εγχέσπαλος δεν ήταν επίθετο που αποδιδόταν στον Διομήδη; (λέει το σοφό νέτι...)


----------



## azimuthios (Jan 19, 2011)

Μετά το "μεινεσμένα νερά", τώρα το "εγχέσπαλος Διομήδης";! 
Με έχεις χτυπήσει κάτω από τη ζώνη δύο φορές τις τελευταίες μέρες, δόκτορα...


----------



## nickel (Jan 19, 2011)

sarant said:


> Ότι ο Σέξπιρ είχε αποδοθεί Εγχέσπαλος το έχω ακούσει κι εγώ (το έγραψε κάποιος στο ιστολόγιό μου) αλλά δεν ξέρω αν αληθεύει. Λέξη εγχέσπαλος υπάρχει και είναι ομηρική και σημαίνει πράγματι αυτόν που πάλλει το έγχος (τη λόγχη), άρα τον μαχητή.


Το είχα αναφέρει κι εγώ στο φόρουμ που έχει φυλακισμένα τα γραφτά μας κάτω από ξένα ονόματα (εκεί είχα αναφέρει και τον _δορυσσόο_ του Ησίοδου σαν λέξη με την ίδια σημασία), αλλά είναι γνώση 30-40 χρόνων, ίσως ατεκμηρίωτη και τότε. Κάποιος γράφει «πληροφορίες από το "Θέατρο" του Νίτσου, αφιέρωμα στον Σαίξπηρ του 1964». Εσύ ή όποιος άλλος έχει άκρες σε ψηφιακές βιβλιοθήκες, ας το ψάξει.

Στους παλιούς έχουμε και _Σαικσπείρο_ από τον Πολυλά και τον Βικέλα, ενώ στον Δρανδάκη είναι _Σαίκσπηρ_.


----------



## sarant (Jan 19, 2011)

Το Θέατρο του Νίτσου, τι ωραίο περιοδικό που ήταν! Αλλά δεν το έχω πρόχειρο.


----------



## Earion (Jan 21, 2011)

ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΟΝΟΜΑ ΑΥΤΟΥ: ΕΓΧΕΣΠΑΛΟΣ!
Η ιδιοτυπία της αγγλικής προφοράς κ’ οι ποικίλες γλωσσικές αντιλήψεις των ελλήνων λογίων και των μεταφραστών του περασμένου αιώνα, έκαναν αγνώριστο ακόμα και τ’ όνομα του Σαίξπηρ. Ήδη, ο Βικέλας στα σαιξπηρικά «Προλεγόμενά» του, στην έκδοση του 1876, θίγει το θέμα: Αλλά και οι ίδιοι οι Άγγλοι—γράφει—«δεν συμφωνούσιν... γράφοντες ποτέ μεν Shakespear, και Shakespeare, ή Shakspeare και Shakspear, ποτέ δε Shakespere ή Shakspere. Συγγνωστέα λοιπόν κατά μείζονα λόγον η παρ’ ημίν ασυμφωνία ως προς την ελληνικήν ορθογραφίαν αυτού». Ο ιστορικός του Νεοελληνικού Θεάτρου Γιάννης Σιδέρης κατέγραψε για το Αφιέρωμα του «Θεάτρου» τις ελληνικές αποδόσεις του ονόματος του Σαίξπηρ. Έχουμε, λοιπόν, κατά χρονολογική σειρά: Αρχαϊκά, Εγχέσπαλος και ακολούθως: Σχακεσπεάρης, Σακεσπήρος, Ουϊλιέλμος Σέξπηρ, Σαιξπείρος, Σακεσπήρ, Σαικεσπήρος, Σεξπίρ, Σέϊξπηρ, Σαιξπήρ, Σεξπήρος, Σαίξπεαρ, Σαίξπιαρ, Σαίξπηρ, Σαίξπειρ, Σαικεσπήρος, Σεξπίρ. Ύστερα από τόσες περιπέτειες, τ’ όνομά του σταθεροποιήθηκε πια: Σαίξπηρ, Ουίλλιαμ Σαίξπηρ.

_Θέατρο_ τόμ. 3, τεύχ. 16 (Ιούλ.-Αύγ. 1964), σ. 10.​
Το σημείωμα είναι ανώνυμο. Είναι όμως σαφές ότι δεν είναι γραμμένο από τον Γιάννη Σιδέρη, αφού τον μνημονεύει σε τρίτο πρόσωπο και συνοψίζει τα ευρήματά του. Μάλλον το έγραψε ο Νίτσος. Το 1964 εορτάζονταν τα τετρακόσια χρόνια από τη γέννηση του Σαίξπηρ. Το περιοδικό _Θέατρο_ συμμετείχε με άρθρα σε όλα τα τεύχη του εκείνης της χρονιάς, και αφιέρωσε ολόκληρο το τεύχος 16 (Ιουλίου-Αυγούστου) στον Σαίξπηρ. Ο Γιάννης Σιδέρης δημοσίευσε μια μεγάλη μελέτη για τον Σαίξπηρ στην Ελλάδα, που απλώθηκε και στα έξι τεύχη της χρονιάς εκείνης. Για λόγους βιβλιογραφικής ακρίβειας, και για όποιον (όποτε…) θελήσει να ανατρέξει (πρόκειται για μελέτη-σταθμό), ιδού τα στοιχεία:

Γιάννης Σιδέρης. «Ο Σαίξπηρ στην Ελλάδα». Θέατρο τόμ. 3 (1964):τεύχ. 13 (Ιαν.-Φεβ. 1964), σ. 27-33 (Μέρος I: «Πρώτες γνωριμίες με τον ποιητή»)
τεύχ. 14 (Μάρ.-Απρ. 1964), σ. 56-62 (Μέρος II: «Έργα, μεταφράσεις, πρωταγωνιστές»)
τεύχ. 15 (Μάι.-Ιούν. 1964), σ. 21- 28 (Μέρος III: «Φωτισμένοι και στείροι μεταφραστές»)
τεύχ. 16 (Ιούλ.-Αύγ. 1964), σ. 28-38 (Μέρος IV: «Σκηνοθέτες κ’ ερμηνευτές στο ΙΘ΄ αιώνα»)
τεύχ. 17 (Σεπ.-Οκτ. 1964), σ. 35-38 (Μέρος V: «Σκηνοθέτες κ’ ερμηνευτές στον Κ΄ αιώνα»)
τεύχ. 18 (Νοέ.-Δεκ. 1964), σ. 23-35 (Μέρος VI: «Οι σκηνοθεσίες του Φώτου Πολίτη»)​
Η αναδίφηση στον Σιδέρη αποδείχθηκε πολλαπλά επωφελής, με πληροφορίες όχι μόνο ιστορικού ενδιαφέροντος αλλά και γλωσσικο-λογοτεχνικού. Απανθίζω μερικές που νομίζω ότι θα ενδιέφεραν τους θαμώνες τούτου εδώ του φόρουμ.


Πρώτα πρώτα οι ειδήσεις για το πώς έγινε ο Σ. γνωστός στην Ελλάδα, αρκετά αργοπορημένα, από μεταφράσεις του 19ου αιώνα. 
Η πρώτη γνωστή αναφορά στον Σ. γίνεται το 1817 από τον Πλ. Πετρίδη σε μετάφραση των Ωρών του Thomson, όπου σε υποσημείωση μνημονεύεται «ο μέγας Σχακεσπεάρης». 
Το 1819 το περιοδικό _Ερμής ο Λόγιος_ της Βιέννης δημοσιεύει άρθρο με τίτλο: «Σύνοψις της παρούσης καταστάσεως της παιδείας εις Γερμανίαν» (σ. 893-94), όπου μεταξύ άλλων και η είδηση: «Ο κ. Α. Γ. Σλέγελος εξέδωκε θαυμασίαν μετάφρασιν των δραματικών συγγραμμάτων του Σακεσπήρου». Και παρακάτω: «Ο δε Σαιξπήρος εις την Δραματικήν και ο Βηθουήνος εις την Μουσικήν...» όπου Βηθουήνος (με περισπωμένη) είναι ο Μπετόβεν. 
Ο Σολωμός στον «Διάλογο», στην παθιασμένη του αποστροφή εναντίον των σοφολογιότατων, αναφωνεί (είναι τόσο συγκινητικό που θα μου επιτρέψετε να παραθέσω κάπως εκτεταμένα):

Χαίρετε λοιπόν θείοι τόνοι! οξεία, βαρεία, περισπωμένη! Χαίρετε θαυμαστά πνεύματα, ψιλό, δασύ!!! τελείες, στιγμές, μεσοστιγμές, υποστιγμές, ερωτηματικές, υποδιαστολές, απόστροφοι, χαίρετε! ο κόσμος τρέμει το κράτος σας, και ουδέ ποιητής ουδέ πεζός ουδέ ιστορικός γράφει λόγον χωρίς να σας υποταχτή· εσείς, τότες πριν γεννηθήτε, εσείς εμπνεύσετε τον Όμηρο... εσείς τον Σέϊκσπηρ, όταν επαράσταινε τον Λέαρ, τον Άμλετ, τον Οτέλλο, τον Μάκβεθ και ανατρίχιαζεν ο κόσμος της Αγγλίας.

​ 
Ο ίδιος συνέθεσε «Μίμηση του τραγουδιού της Δ*ε*σδαιμόνας», ενώ αρκετά αργότερα, το 1876, ο Δημήτριος Βικέλας έκανε μετάφραση «εις το άσμα της Δ*ι*σδαιμόνας». Το όνομα της Δ*υ*σδαιμόνας δεν είχε παγιωθεί ακόμη. Ούτε άλλωστε και της Jessica στον Έμπορο της Βενετίας: το 1874 Γέσικα, το 1905 Ιεσικά, το 1906 Γιεσίκα, το 1927 και πάλι το 1940 Γέτσικα, το 1931-32 Γεσίκα. 
Πολύ πρώιμη μετάφραση, το 1842, _Μακβέθ_, τραγωδία συντεθείσα μεν παρά του Άγγλου Σεκεσπίρ, μεταφρασθείσα δε παρά του Κερκυραίου ρήτορος Ανδρέου Βαρώνος Θεοτόκου («ρήτορος» σημαίνει νομικού, και το "βαρώνος" είναι γενική, ο βαρών, του βαρώνος). 
1849 _Ρωμαίος και Ιουλίσκη_, μετάφραση Κ. Φωστηρόπουλου από γαλλική μετάφραση («υπό Πεκατιέ»). 
1858 _Αμλέτος_, κατά μετάφρασιν Περβάνογλου: οι δύο φίλοι του πρίγκιπα ονομάζονται Ροδόκοσμος και Γιλδεστέρνης. 
Και τέλος το όνομα Σαίξπηρ έχει δώσει ελληνικά όχι μόνο τα επίθετα _σαιξπηρικός _και _σαιξπήρειος _αλλά και _σαιξπηρισμός _(και _αντισαιξπηρισμός_) και _σαιξπηριστής_, _σαιξπηρογνώστης _(ο διευθυντής της Ακροπόλεως Βλάσης Γαβριηλίδης) και _σαιξπηρομανής_.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 21, 2011)

Ευχ, Εάριον! [πώς το λέτε εσείς τα ξωτικά;]

Οία απόλαυσις! Του Βηθουήνου ακροωμένη, η δέσποινα ημικλινής ανέγνω δακρύουσα τα του Ρωμαίου και της Ιουλίσκης πάθη κατά περιγραφήν του μεγίστου Εγχεσπάλου...

(Διορθώστε ελεύθερα... )


----------



## nickel (Jan 21, 2011)

Εν χορώ!


----------



## sarant (Jan 21, 2011)

Επομένως, και μέχρι να βρει κάποιος τη μελέτη του Σιδέρη (ίσως το πρώτο μέρος της), το "Εγχέσπαλος" είναι μεν πιασάρικο αλλά δεν είναι βέβαιο αν και κατά πόσο χρησιμοποιήθηκε πράγματι.


----------



## Marinos (Mar 28, 2014)

Σήμερα ο Δημοκίδης τσιτάρει Εαρίονα --αν και αυτό που τσιτάρει ως Εαρίονα είναι Εαρίων που τσιτάρει ανώνυμο. :)


----------



## nickel (Mar 28, 2014)

Καλημέρα. Πώς καταφέρνει ο Δημοκίδης και δεν αφήνει το μάτι του να παίξει πάνω κάτω και να καταγράψει τρεις σημαντικές μεταγραφές! Τον *Σαικσπείρο* από τον Πολυλά και τον Βικέλα, τον *Σαίκσπηρ* από τη Μεγάλη Εγκυκλοπαιδεία του Δρανδάκη. Και βέβαια τον *Σέξπιρ* της απλοποίησης (το _Θέατρο_ έχει δύο «Σεξπίρ»).


----------

